# Campfire Ribs



## cowgirl (Aug 14, 2008)

I did a rack of spares while camping along with a pot of pintos and some fried hominy.

I seasoned the ribs with some of my homemade seasoned salt,
then set the ribs on the low-heat side of the fire, turned them often....



After they showed a bit of color, (about 1 hour) I foiled them....


I combined a bit of bbq sauce, dales marinade and a beer and poured it into the foil pouch with the ribs....





Back onto the fire for another 3 or so hours



I removed them from the foil and slow cooked for another hour while I fried my hominy.....








They were tasty along with the fried hominy, pintos, watermelon, tatoe salad and cucs.


----------



## kratzx4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Jeanie, you done gone and did it again, now I have a belly growler, and drool down the front of my shirt. my cubicle mates are looking at me all funny like. Can I go camping with you please huh huh pretty please.


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 14, 2008)

lol....thank you Kratz! I'd be happy to take you camping with me.


----------



## white cloud (Aug 14, 2008)

All I can say is yumm. What the heck is watermelon tatoe salad?


----------



## cman95 (Aug 14, 2008)

Jeez Lady......you are the best. Always making a man hungry. Nice spread for a camping trip.


----------



## okie joe (Aug 14, 2008)

Looks great jeanie, now thats camp chow...and more...Great job..


----------



## fireguy (Aug 14, 2008)

yes cowgirl.... you are nothing less than a superb cook... real nice... again!!


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 14, 2008)

Thank you all!

Dang it White Cloud, I forgot the comma.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I'm having a heck of a time typing today. lol


----------



## ronp (Aug 14, 2008)

Nice, you sure don't skimp because you're camping.


----------



## goat (Aug 14, 2008)

Cowgirl, I just licked the computer screen, and all I got was dust.  Yuk!  Food looks great!


----------



## jack2u2 (Aug 14, 2008)

I must say that I liked the liquid you added to the pouch of ribs - They sure turned out looking great. I don't do that well when camping. Xcellent job!


----------



## abelman (Aug 14, 2008)

Jeanie, as usual,


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 14, 2008)

Jeanie that looks great 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Ya know many times when I go to camp I go to work and my Brother in Law comes up and cooks and my camp food never looks like that. I think you should move closer so you can be the camp cook around there


----------



## walking dude (Aug 14, 2008)

curly girl, hows come you didin't trim them bad boys up?....tho they DID look good as usual.

d88de


----------



## ck311 (Aug 14, 2008)

as the norm for you cowgirl your Q always leaves me drooling and hungry


----------



## white cloud (Aug 14, 2008)

LOL I thought that might be what it was. But ya never know, cubed up watermelon rind might make a good salad.???????????????


----------



## triman22000 (Aug 14, 2008)

you guys are killing me ( yeah right I just keep coming back for more)
I aam on a diet and looking at those ribs just drove me crazy LOL
THEY LOOK GREAT


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks guys! You're all welcome to go camping with me the next time. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Ron, I think I do eat better when camping than at home. :)

Goat....lol!

Jack, the beer, Q and dale's sure add a lot of flavor to the ribs, I do not use a q sauce on them while smoking, just the dry rub and marinade.

Deud...I rarely trim my spares, just prefer them whole. Kinda like my briskets.:)

Thank you Pete and CK!
Piney, I think I'd like living in Florida.l 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





White Cloud, you never know about me...lol I like watermelon rind pickles. 

Triman, thank you! I'm glad you liked them.


----------



## blacklab (Aug 14, 2008)

That a girl!!!
looks awesome thanks for shareing


----------



## pitrow (Aug 14, 2008)

Jeanie... looks great as usual! 

Hey, I've got a camping trip coming up weekend after labor day, wanna come cook for us? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 usually our camp fair isn't anything nearly that good!


----------



## flash (Aug 14, 2008)

Ribs on the campfire!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Dang, what do you think you are?? A Cowboy....er, Cowgirl???? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Excellent. I will give that a try next time we go camping. Somehow I think the other campers will be paying a visit.


----------



## desertlites (Aug 14, 2008)

I agree,that is some great looking camp cusine-I love cooking & eating like that while camping. great job cowgirl


----------



## jerrykr (Aug 14, 2008)

I am sure enjoying your camping cooking series.  Keep posting.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 14, 2008)

YUMMY!!
Everything looks so wonderful! fried hominy...I need that recipe, is that a regional dish......?? I know silly So Cal question.. but....it looks and sounds so yum yum yummy

AHHH I found it in the side dishes...duh! 
thx


----------



## daboys (Aug 14, 2008)

Ribs on a campfire. Once again, great job Jeanie. You have given me allot of ideas for our next campout. Thanks!


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 14, 2008)

Mike, I'm always ready for a campout.


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 14, 2008)

Blacklab, thank you!

Flash, now *that's* funny!! LOL! 

Thank you Des!

Jerry, I posted more on my blog, didn't know if they would qualify for a smoking forum since it's camp fire cooking.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





BBQ, thanks! Here's the fried hominy recipe....http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...threadid=21618

Mark. thank you! Hope ya give em a try.


----------



## ron50 (Aug 14, 2008)

You r a smokin heroine. Now can u make it stop lightning over NY so my flight can take off? Alaska isn't looking like its going to happen but at least I can admire your Q


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 14, 2008)

Ron, I'll give it a try. lol 
It's storming here too!
Wish I were going to Alaska, please keep safe and take lots of pics for me!


----------



## ron50 (Aug 15, 2008)

The power of Jeanie worked. We made it out of NY although we are making an unscheduled stay in St Louis. See Steve, It's almost EASTERN iowa lol. If we make the boat Jeanie, Ill have plenty of pics for you.


----------



## bb53chevpro (Aug 15, 2008)

What a great fire cook. Love it.


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 15, 2008)

Hey Andy...Thanks! :)


----------



## dingle (Aug 15, 2008)

Looks great as usual Cowgirl. But I thought you were going to do a lot more camping and fishing and let someone else do the cooking for a change??


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 15, 2008)

lol...that was MY plan, not everyone else's plan. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Had a good time anyway.


----------



## dingle (Aug 15, 2008)

That's what you get for being the excellent chef that you are!!


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 15, 2008)

Thank you DINGLE....I think I just like cooking over an open fire more than my friends do. lol


----------

